# who likes shooting



## rob565 (Nov 26, 2005)

just wonderred
cuoldn't thinkof any thing alse to write :beer: :withstupid: :sniper: uke: :******: :evil:   :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ummm...pretty sure this is a shotgun forum... :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like shooting! :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I'm still laughing at this... :rollin:

I've had a horrible day, but I can't help but giggle every time I see this. :laugh:

Thanks alot, Dude.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's like asking who likes ice cream, we all scream for ice cream.... :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Picking a gun for shooting can be fun... If you had to pick, what would it be (rifle, pistol, shotgun, other) out at the range?

I like everything... I often find myself during the summer bringing a few guns with to the range.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

buckseye said:


> It's like asking who likes ice cream, we all scream for ice cream.... :lol:


Actually it's not like that, I'm lactose intolerant and I have asthma. Lactose intolerance makes me throw up if I eat ice cream. Asthmatics can't eat ice cream because of the temperture change running through the esophagus past the lungs, and it causes me to cough uncontrollably. No fun. Don't laugh. Nice try anyways. But I do still like ice cream, and as stupid as it is, I have to try it every couple years, then I regret it.

uke:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I like shooting my Ruger Gold Label SxS 12ga shotgun.

I like picking out one of my Smith & Wesson's for the outing and shoot'n
it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Actually it's not like that


Actually it is :lol:


----------



## Dooger73 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't like to shoot. There's no need for it.

When I'm duck hunting, I wait for the mallards to come in real close to my decoys, then I jump up and yell "BANG! BANG!" and they fall out of sky. The louder I yell, the faster and harder they drop. No need for that hard hit on the shoulder and crazy clouds of gunsmoke.

Also, I love walking miles of CRP and when pheasants flush I yell "Fly you dang Chinese Chickens!" as they fly away. They don't drop or die, but I sure feel better and it beats shooting a big, mean gun at 'em.

:lol:

One last thing: I'm with Ranger on the lactose intolerance deal. If you were talking brownies or Twizzlers, then I'd have to agree.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Dooger73 said:


> One last thing: I'm with Ranger on the lactose intolerance deal. If you were talking brownies or Twizzlers, then I'd have to agree.


Yup! Mmmm...that sounds good. I think It's time for lunch... :jammin:

This is my all-time favorite to shoot, if only it was as light as my 16 guage!
Winchester 1300 12 Guage Ranger Compact!










This is a lot of fun to shoot too, SKS. :sniper:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't like it unless I hit something. Otherwise I just get mad.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I like hunting and if it involves shooting, well that is just icing on the cake.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I like hunting and if it involves shooting, well that is just icing on the cake.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure most of us here like to shoot.


----------

